# lost liner notes



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

So... it looks like someone I know... a friend of mine... _I_ would never let this happen to _me_, but someone I knew... lost the little booklet from Abbado's _Carmen_. My friend wanted me to ask you all here, if you knew someone like that, what would you advise him? Is there any way to get that replaced?


----------



## Andrei (Sep 11, 2013)

I had a friend who's brother's squash partner once lost the liner notes to Carmina Burana. Would you believe he had the audacity to go to a record shop (pre CD) as ask to purchase the liner notes alone from an LP for sale? Sold for $2.00!!


----------

